# New To Site



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello all, My name is Steve and my wife and I just purchased our first Outback (312bhs). We should be picking it up any day now. We have owned a KZ Coyote 22ct hybrid for 8yrs, so not totally new to camping. If anyone has advice, tips, of any kind regarding this trailer, I am open. I hope to get to know some of you and look forward to knowing more about this trailer and your camping experiences! Thank you!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the newOutback. You're going to LOVE it.
















Grab the Pre Deliver Inspection Document off the link in my signature below. Should take about 4hrs to complete.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you oregan camper! I will check out your info.


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats, great choice in camper. We love ours, and I've got a link in my sig to the mods I've done to it. Don't know if your screen name makes you an Indiana resident, or what part you are from if you are, but I've got a thread on here inviting anyone to camp with me and another member in Owensboro, Kentucky in mid June, if you're interested.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

sure are alot of 312bhs models lately! we went with Cougars version for the larger bunk room with large wardrobe and a silly thing like the big slide has windows on both ends of it.







After the darkness of the Outback we had for lack of enough light, I became a light hog. When shopping this time, I walked in many models and walked out without proceeding because it felt dark.

A couple we looked at had tinted windows of some sort and oh how it was dark!


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks Laydback, I know we are going to Brown County St. Park in Indiana for Memorial day weekend, (yes I am a real hoosier) but will keep in mind mid June. Where at in Owensboro? I will check work schedule!


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

hoosier steve said:


> Hello all, My name is Steve and my wife and I just purchased our first Outback (312bhs). We should be picking it up any day now. We have owned a KZ Coyote 22ct hybrid for 8yrs, so not totally new to camping. If anyone has advice, tips, of any kind regarding this trailer, I am open. I hope to get to know some of you and look forward to knowing more about this trailer and your camping experiences! Thank you!


Welcome Steve and wife!









We also made the switch from a Hybrid and have a 250rs. We had considered the 312bh, but did not have the tow vehicle to pull it and really only needed two bunks. You will love not dealing with the canvas. Set up is so much nicer. Where do you normal camp? Assuming of course you are in Indiana....


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

hoosier steve said:


> Thanks Laydback, I know we are going to Brown County St. Park in Indiana for Memorial day weekend, (yes I am a real hoosier) but will keep in mind mid June. Where at in Owensboro? I will check work schedule!


We just got back from a fantastic 3 day trip to Brown County State Park. One of my favs - makes you feel like you aren't in Indiana for a little while (native New Yorker transplant here). Heading back the end of April for the Winefest as well.

Do you have any kids? We have three, but only two that camp with us - DD 11 and DS 13. Oldest DS 22 has his own life, but we see him on occasion.

Jennifer


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

hoosier steve said:


> Thanks Laydback, I know we are going to Brown County St. Park in Indiana for Memorial day weekend, (yes I am a real hoosier) but will keep in mind mid June. Where at in Owensboro? I will check work schedule!


diamondlakeresort.net
I started a couple of threads on here about it. We're planning to reserve by Friday. PM me if you think you're interested.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

Laydback - looks like a nice place......Which week? Any kids going? Dont think mine would ever get away from the gocarts?

Edited to add I saw the dates - Darn my vacation week is the next week....Wonder if I can get a few people to pick up shifts....







Always nice to meet more people!!!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

CampingRus said:


> Laydback - looks like a nice place......Which week? Any kids going? Dont think mine would ever get away from the gocarts?
> 
> Edited to add I saw the dates - Darn my vacation week is the next week....Wonder if I can get a few people to pick up shifts....
> 
> ...


Give it a shot,we'll have our 6 & 8 year old boys with us. I'm not sure how old Maddog's children are. Don't wanna jack Steve's thread, but would be great to have some other members there. We can move any further conversation to one of the threads I started. I'd just like to know if others are interested so that when I reserve, I can try to make provisions to be placed together.

By the way Steve, we've got another thing in common. I'm a Steve (Stephen) too.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

We have 1 boy (18) heading off to Army Basic after graduation, 2 dogs, and friends/family join us often. We have been to Wisconsin Dells, Mammoth Caves in Kentucky, Blowing Rock in Illinois, and several State Parks in Indiana. Brown County is our favorite area, Valley Branch and Brown County St. Park are right next to each other and offer several miles of mountain biking. We have a Brown County trip planned for May and a Fort Lauramie Ohio trip planned for july so far.


----------



## hoosier steve (Apr 10, 2012)

Steve's, and Stephen's rock!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CampingRus said:


> Hello all, My name is Steve and my wife and I just purchased our first Outback (312bhs). We should be picking it up any day now. We have owned a KZ Coyote 22ct hybrid for 8yrs, so not totally new to camping. If anyone has advice, tips, of any kind regarding this trailer, I am open. I hope to get to know some of you and look forward to knowing more about this trailer and your camping experiences! Thank you!


Welcome Steve and wife!









We also made the switch from a Hybrid and have a 250rs. We had considered the 312bh, but did not have the tow vehicle to pull it and really only needed two bunks. You will love not dealing with the canvas. Set up is so much nicer. Where do you normal camp? Assuming of course you are in Indiana....








[/quote]

Welcome to Outbackers!









I'll add our name to Outbackers who moved up from a hybrid. We also have the 250RS, and love the extra length of the rear slide, without the canvas of a hybrid. We're usually just the DW and myself, so no need for the extra bunks.

Enjoy your new TT!


----------



## american_camper (Aug 7, 2011)

hoosier steve said:


> Steve's, and Stephen's rock!


Yes they do!

Welcome to the greatest forum of all time!

Happy Trails

Steve (Stephen)


----------

